# Kaspersky Internet Security 2009



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi guys !

I have a peculial problem, I downloaded the KIS 2009 and went ahead to install it butt when the installation was about to start, it gave me error that i need to restart my computer, hence restarted and again went ahead to restart the installation, but it again showed the same error.

I had un-installed NOD 32 which I was using before and tried to see whether Kaspersky Ant-Virus 7 installs or not only to find that it installed properly.

I also tried to uncompress the setup and tried from there also but the same error is coming out, and I also tried to delete any keys in the registry but no-avail !

Please help me guys, counting on you !

Please Help guys !


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 20, 2008)

Locate here for the same problem:
*forum.kaspersky.com/lofiversion/index.php/t72562.html


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 21, 2008)

No buddy that's not i was looking for, anyways thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2008)

d/l frm here *www.kaspersky.com/internet_security_trial

the installer might got corrupted...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually the installer is not corrupted as i installed the same setup in my friends computer but in mine it's not working properly, i am showing my picture of the error

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/8030/31823527gb4.th.jpg


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 21, 2008)

First, download the trial. When the trial is almost finished, enter your activation code in. That should work and you get I think 2 extra months.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2008)

kis8 never gives such msg when installing, its after the complete instal that it promts to restart.
if you didnt d/l kis8 from kaspersky lab, then do so.

use ccleaner to clean unused temp files... & tune-up utility to clean the registry. then try.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 21, 2008)

Try to get and install earlier version and then upgrade to 2009 version...

Arun


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 21, 2008)

I would suggest 

1) Uninstall kaspersky
2) Use ccleaner and remove all temp files used during installation
3) Use kav registry cleaner in safe mode (can be found in kaspersky site, if not, post in here and i will upload it)
4) Try installing KIS 2009 again. It should work.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 22, 2008)

Well here's my Hijack This log file



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 3:37:21 PM, on 7/22/2008
> Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)
> ...


----------



## Log_net2 (Jul 22, 2008)

From your log you have KAV 7.Why dont you uninstalled it first ; KIS comes with anti-virus?

these are unknown services to me?

O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [nltide_2] regsvr32 /s /n /i:U shell32 (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')

From your hijack log AFAIK there are some unnecessary files but your main problem is KIS.

Also you are using S&D Teatimer.Personally i dont like it coz it give much information about changes in my computer.It may or may not be one of the culprits.

KIS (KIS 7)as you may know has some incompabilities with other softwares which one i cant seem to find right now


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 22, 2008)

It seems that earlier u have installed KAV7 and presume that u have uninstalled it. If so delete this registy entry.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\*avp6_post_uninstall
*
Now install KIS 2009. It will install nicely. Activate it for one month.
After one month again activate it for another one month.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 23, 2008)

@skghosh44


> It seems that earlier u have installed KAV7 and presume that u have uninstalled it. If so delete this registy entry.
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Run\avp6_post_uninstall


Okay, I've deleted the Run key and the setup worked like a charm, but after that it shows that I have AVG 8 installed, but I've removed it long ago and was using KIS 7, so what do I do now ????

Okay, I've figured it out myself !
just havta delete the key in hkey local machine-software-avg

Thank to all of you guys for helping me out !

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/9863/thanx001ze5.gif


----------

